# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports >  "Dfinir les valeurs par dfaut" pour un "Champs de Paramtre"

## JaRuZ

Bonjour,

Ceci est mon premier post pour mon premier job dans l'informatique, alors merci de ne pas m'en tenir rigueur si j'omets un code ou autre...

Je travaille avec Crystal Report 8.5 version Enterprise, logiciel que je dcouvre totalement.
Je fais des tats pour des clients sur une copie de la structure de leur base de donnes ( Oracle ) avec des donnes qui n'ont rien  voir avec les leurs.

Mon problme est le suivant:

J'insre des "Champs de paramtre" pour lesquels je dfinis des "Valeurs par dfaut" en parcourant le champs correspondant.
a fonctionne comme il faut sur mon PC, mais quand je l'installe chez le client, les "Valeurs par dfaut" proposes sont celles qui ont t lues sur ma base remplie de donnes bidons et non la leur remplie de donnes relles.
Si je choisis de ne pas mettre de valeur par dfaut tout en dfinissant le champs correspondant tout de mme, il n'est propos aucunes "Valeurs par dfaut".


Pour rsumer:
Comment faire pour que les "Valeurs par dfaut" d'un "Champs de paramtre" soient celles qui se trouvent dans la base de donnes cible et non pas celles de la base de donnes utilise pour la conception de l'tat ?
D'avance, merci de me dpatouiller de ce dtail agaant !

----------


## Aitone

Bonjour,

Quand ton client lance l'tat, il le lance depuis o ? CR ? Une autre interface ?

Fais aussi attention  ne pas sauvegarder ton .rpt avec l'aperu d'ouvert  :;):

----------


## JaRuZ

J'apprends dj quelque chose  ::D:  ! (ne pas enregistrer avec l'aperu ouvert: je vais essayer de ce pas !).

Quant  mes clients, l'tat s'ouvre avec un viewer CR install sur les postes clients mais l'appel se fait depuis le logiciel de ma socit.

Et encore merci !

----------


## Aitone

Re,

Tu te sers bien de tes champs de paramtres dans l'expert selection ?

----------


## JaRuZ

Re,

Les champs sont bien dans Expert Selection : 



```

```

(InStr pour autoriser une saisie incomplte)

Pour l'heure, j'ai bien enregistr l'tat sans l'onglet aperu et essay chez mon client, mme rsultat:
si je prends les valeurs de ma base dans la dfinition des valeurs par dfaut, elles rapparaissent comme choix chez le clientsi je ne prends aucunes des valeurs de ma base tout en dfinissant le champ  parcourir, la combo-box  l'invite lors de l'ouverture de l'tat est vide

J'ai fait en sorte qu'on puisse saisir au clavier une valeur mais a ncessite que le client connaisse toutes les valeurs possibles qui sont des noms d'hpitaux et de mdecins... a va pas tre facile pour lui  ::(: .

A noter que si je ne renseigne pas les champs (laisser vide affiche tout) j'ai bien les donnes du client qui s'affiche dans l'tat...
Et si je reprends un nom d'hpital pour le saisir  l'invite j'ai bien les informations concernant cet hpital.

Pour dire que mon tat  l'air de fonctionner sauf  l'invite pour le renseignement des paramtres...

Merci de ton suivi !

----------


## Aitone

re,

tu peux expliquer a ? :


```
((InStr (UpperCase ({Médecins Demandeurs.Nom du Médecin Demandeur}),UpperCase ({?Médecin Prescripteur})) <> 0)
```

 ::merci::

----------


## JaRuZ

Re,

c'est pour n'afficher que les informations concernant le {?Mdecin Prescripteur} si celui-ci est renseign sinon il affiche tous les Mdecins Prescripteurs...

Cela me semble fonctionner: si je ne renseigne rien c'est bien tous les Mdecins Prescripteur qui apparaissent dans mon tat, idem pour l'tablissement, alors que si je ne saisis qu'un nom, il n'y a que les informations relatives  ce dernier.

Uppercase parce que je ne sais pas si c'est sensible  la casse et InStr pour autoriser des saisies incompltes ou avec des fautes...

----------


## JaRuZ

Re tout le monde !

Je reviens  la charge: toujours pas d'ides ?

Il me semble logique que l'tat aille lire, sur la base  laquelle il est rattach, les valeurs par dfaut des champs de paramtres, non ?

Dois-je procder  une modification de mes tats chez tous mes clients ?
Et dans ce cas, qu'en est-il des nouvelles valeurs invitablement ajoutes durant le fonctionnement ? Ne seront-elles pas proposes non plus ?

Alors  quoi sert cette fonctionnalit des "Valeurs par dfaut" ?

Je prcise qu'avant de poster j'ai creus dans le manuel Crystal et sur google, sans succs...

Merci de m'aider !

----------


## Aitone

Tes clients modifient eux mme le .rpt ? Ils y mettent eux mmes des valuers par dfauts ? Ou c'est toi qui le fais quand tu dupliques ton tat ?

----------


## jipi

Bonsoir,

La version CR 8.5 n'utilise pas de champ de paramtres dynamiques.
En slectionnant un champ de valeurs par dfaut, on ne fait que copier dans le rapport les valeurs contenues dans le champ.

----------


## JaRuZ

Et m...e  ::(: 

En tout cas, merci de vos rponses !

A bientt !

P.S: c'est rsolu sans l'tre... quel statut pour mon POST ? (l c'est la question dbutant forum  ::aie:: )

----------


## luc_chivas

> Bonsoir,
> 
> La version CR 8.5 n'utilise pas de champ de paramtres dynamiques.
> En slectionnant un champ de valeurs par dfaut, on ne fait que copier dans le rapport les valeurs contenues dans le champ.



Exact jusqu- la version XI.... pour la version 9 et 10, softwareforces a dvelopp un addon SPL (Smart Pick List) mais qui ncessite Crystal Server

----------

